# Classic steam knob issue



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey folks,

I have just finished fitting my new silva steam wand and had a quick test and can already see the benefits over the standard wand..

However, in sorting one issue I seem to have created another and I'm not sure how. It seems as though somehow my steam knob has become misaligned within the aperture of the Classic's casing. It seems to rub at around the 11- 1 o'clock positions.

This has in turn made my knob slip on the spindle tip of the steam valve.. I am resigned to the fact that I have now rounded out the knob and will need to replace it.

The issue is that at the moment, it looks as though the exact same will happen to the new knob once I order it..

Here's a pic for reference:

  

Any suggestions on how this happened and how it could be remedied?

Also any suggestions on where to buy a new knob would be appreciated


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

No help, but oh dear! What on earth did you do to bend it?


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Bend what with??


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

If you mean the spindle, its straight as an arrow, Missy.

It just seems as though the whole valve is now slightly misaligned with the hole... somehow:waiting:


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Have you taken the top plate off to have a look - 2 screws


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Have you taken the top plate off to have a look - 2 screws


Yeah, I had a look, all seems spot on. Not too sure whats gone wrong in there. I added the new wand and nothing more. Just finger sight then nipped up.. strange


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds like you've bent the piping inside, the spindle attaches to that and then it goes off to the steam wand? If the copper pipe is slightly off kilter?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it a 2015 model?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Toby-IOM said:


> If you mean the spindle, its straight as an arrow, Missy.
> 
> It just seems as though the whole valve is now slightly misaligned with the hole... somehow:waiting:


I'd wager something inside isn't sitting correctly.

If you look at the underside of the machine are the 4 bolts around the shower screen tightened?


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

risky said:


> I'd wager something inside isn't sitting correctly.
> 
> If you look at the underside of the machine are the 4 bolts around the shower screen tightened?


I'm out at the min but will check when back home. Thanks

]


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Is it a 2015 model?


No. I'm not sure of its exact age buy I bought it a few years ago, second-hand.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The knobs central hole has a flat plastic side, and a side with a metal clip that provides pressure to hold it onto the spindle. I bet you have it the wrong way around. The flat part of the steam valve spindle alligns with the flat plastic of the hole NOT the metal clip.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Why did you remove the knob to do the wand mod? Did you undo the two bolts holding the steam valve to the boiler and then put it back? If so, I bet that is the cause of the alignment issue. You just need to undo the bolts, make sure the spindle sits bang in the middle of the hole and then tighten the bolts whilst ensuring the valve does not move during the process.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Riz said:


> Why did you remove the knob to do the wand mod? Did you undo the two bolts holding the steam valve to the boiler and then put it back? If so, I bet that is the cause of the alignment issue. You just need to undo the bolts, make sure the spindle sits bang in the middle of the hole and then tighten the bolts whilst ensuring the valve does not move during the process.


Hi Riz,

I haven't removed the knob or the steam valve to it the wand.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Exactly what Riz said above, there is slight tolerance in the holes holding the steam valve in place. It is best to fit it loosely to the boiler then slip the knob on, noting the flat on the spindle and in the knob. Centralise the spindle /knob in the case hole and hold it while tightening the boiler bolts.

Is the valve fully tightened up ? check to see if you can move it from side to side. As Riz said this is the normal cause.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Toby-IOM said:


> Hi Riz,
> 
> I haven't removed the knob or the steam valve to it the wand.


That's strange. I can't understand how simply replacing the wand resulted in an alignment issue with the spindle and steam knob.... Perhaps those more qualified may be able to assist.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Riz said:


> That's strange. I can't understand how simply replacing the wand resulted in an alignment issue with the spindle and steam knob.... Perhaps those more qualified may be able to assist.


Thats whats making me scratch my head too, Riz


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

You didn't use any force with the spanner?


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Missy said:


> You didn't use any force with the spanner?


No, Missy. As previously stated, I put it on finger tight and the nipped it up..

For what its worth i installed by following a guide on the Tube.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

timmyjj21 said:


> The knobs central hole has a flat plastic side, and a side with a metal clip that provides pressure to hold it onto the spindle. I bet you have it the wrong way around. The flat part of the steam valve spindle alligns with the flat plastic of the hole NOT the metal clip.


Timmy has it spot on - the knob (for whatever reason) is 180 degrees out - pull it off, rotate it and then put it back on again... all will be good.

It's exactly as Timmy has said, the flat part aligns with the flat plastic in the knob and not the spring metal inside the knob.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheers Timmy


----------

